

Have we missed the oppurtunity to make the 'next big' web startup? - meecube
http://meecube.com/?p=26

======
ntkachov
Lets extrapolate on that data a bit. Granted we don't have much to extrapolate
on but lets put it like this.

1950-1970 = 20 years. 1970 + 20 = 1990.

So by that logic those who are ~20 right now at the end of this, IMO, "bubble"
so by that theory we should be pretty experienced in starting start ups in the
next 10 years and by that time new opportunity will open up.

In short: No.

------
jsmartonly
Opportunity is always there, anytime and anywhere. The real questions are 1)if
you can discover it. 2)if you are ready to catch it.

Few years later, when we look back, I am sure that you will find some "big"
companies started at 2011/2012, which is NOW.

------
muddylemon
So the premise is that people around the same age were born around the same
time?

